# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohet planeti me katër diej

## Deni_Boy

*Astronomët kanë zbuluar një planet qiejtë e të cilit janë të ndriçuar nga katër diej të ndryshëm!*


Orbita e tij përbëhet nga dy breza me yje një fenomen mjaft i rrallë ky në astronomi. 

Zbulimi është bërë nga disa vullnetarë të cilët kanë përdorur faqen e internetit Planethunters.org së bashku me një ekip nga Britania e Madhe dhe institute nga SHBA-të, ndërsa vëzhgimet janë bërë nga Observatori i Keck.

Planeti, që ndodhet vetëm 5.000 vite-dritë larg, është emërtuar PH1 sipas sajtit Gjuetarët e Planeteve(Planet Hunters).

Ai është menduar të jetë një "gjigant gazi" pak më i madh se sa Neptuni, por më shumë se gjashtë herë se madhësia e Tokës.

*Top-Channel*

----------


## Shkenca

Nuk  e lexova ne artikull dhe nje veti
Temperatira minimale e ketij planeti eshte 250°C dhe ajo maksimalja 340°C...

----------

